# auratus group



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Here are some pics of my costa rican auratus group (3 females and 2 males).


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Fabulous we adore auratus,thanks for the shots
Stu


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Traded my group of 5 CR auratus about a month ago....now you've got me missing them Looks like you have a really bold group and their patterns are really nice as well. Have you gotten any tads from this group?


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

No tads yet; they have laid eggs but the eggs were bad. Not a surprise considering they are still young. Im hoping the next few clutches turn out good. When I had only a pair I barely saw them, but since adding three more, they are out in the open a lot more. I bought them all sexed out from Patrick at saurian.net. Their unique patterns makes identifying individuals really easy.


One more pic, male on top with jigaw pattern on back and one of the females on the bottom. You can also see a frog getting a front foot in the shot.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful group of frogs! Couple of your shots are awsome.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice pics, wish mine would hold still like that, they scatter when they see me coming even when I try to sneak up all slow like. Guess I'm not very stealthy


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Very nice, I really like these guys but for some reason don't have any. One day I'll get some.


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

love auratus groups, awesome frogs. Glad to hear your frogs are bolder now than before. I had a pair and introduced 3 more as you did and they seem to have confidence in numbers


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone



SutorS said:


> love auratus groups, awesome frogs. Glad to hear your frogs are bolder now than before. I had a pair and introduced 3 more as you did and they seem to have confidence in numbers





The females wrestled amongst each other when I first introduced them, but it has settled down. Its really cool seeing all the females compete for the males attention. What kind of auratus btw, and post some pics up


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome pictures, I have to admit Auratus are awesome!


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

theyre Campana's. I'm currently looking for inspiration for a new viv. for the group. I'll get some pics up. Was the wrestling among females obvious?


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes, it was very obvious. The females seemed to have stopped, but now the males go at it.


----------



## TPinner (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow- That group is awsome! Good luck with them.


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

So interesting. Mine don't seem to fight at all, but they are shy so I may not see it. Their habits and "personalities" seemed to have blended... they are about the same boldness now, scooting slowly away when you near or remaining still. I think as the enclosure grows in more they will benefit from it, becoming more bold and hopefully breed. How are yours as far as boldness?


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Mine are pretty bold actually ( Not as bold as azureus). They do not hide when I approach the tank and you can see at least one of the five out and about at any given instance. I have heard that campana are one of the shyer morphs, while costa ricans are bold as far as auratus are concerned. I think I may have a clutch of eggs since I saw/heard one of the males calling heavily with two of the females following his every move (they could of cared less that I was watching them closely).


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

few more pics










Both males together









One of the females


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

is that a 55?


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

60 gallons


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

This morning I heard my first calling and hours later sat patiently and caught two of my supposed females fighting! I've never seen this before and I feel like I'd have noticed. Theyre both equal size and well fed. Should I be concerned or is this a sign of maturity and breeding activity? They have been housed together for many months and have always been fine right next to eachother


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

SutorS said:


> This morning I heard my first calling and hours later sat patiently and caught two of my supposed females fighting! I've never seen this before and I feel like I'd have noticed. Theyre both equal size and well fed. Should I be concerned or is this a sign of maturity and breeding activity? They have been housed together for many months and have always been fine right next to eachother


 My three females fought with each other for the first few days of introduction, but now they barely go at it. My used to wrestle alot but that seems to have slowed down quite a bit also. I have my first set of viable eggs that are close to hatching from this group. That was my experience with this group of frogs. Yours may differ, but I would keep a close eye and if any frogs seem to be in distress you may need to seperate. How old and large are the females and males.


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

ocellaris123 said:


> My three females fought with each other for the first few days of introduction, but now they barely go at it. My MALES used to wrestle alot but that seems to have slowed down quite a bit also. I have my first set of viable eggs that are close to hatching from this group. That was my experience with this group of frogs. Yours may differ, but I would keep a close eye and if any frogs seem to be in distress you may need to seperate. How old and large are the females and males.


It should read my males used to wrestle alot


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

The two fighting were approximately the same size, large females. 2 of the other 3 are about the same size, but the 5th is smaller. I have noticed no aggression between individuals besides those two and I am fairly confident I'd have noticed it before. I do not think it's a cause for concern yet. Regardless, they'll soon be moved to a larger viv. When that viv is ready I guess I'll determine whether I should split the group or not. You're frogs are beautiful, man. Every time I go to respond to this I see em. I may have to get another pair of auratus, different morph than campana tho.


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

SutorS said:


> The two fighting were approximately the same size, large females. 2 of the other 3 are about the same size, but the 5th is smaller. I have noticed no aggression between individuals besides those two and I am fairly confident I'd have noticed it before. I do not think it's a cause for concern yet. Regardless, they'll soon be moved to a larger viv. When that viv is ready I guess I'll determine whether I should split the group or not. You're frogs are beautiful, man. Every time I go to respond to this I see em. I may have to get another pair of auratus, different morph than campana tho.


How large is the viv. I have mine in a four foot long 60 gallon which probably helps things a bit. 

Thanks, I like this group alot. If you lived closer I would give you some tads from the group if you wanted them. They just laid another clutch of 20 amongst the three females which I have no desire to raise atm (focusing on the developing 8 eggs I have; which are soon to hatch).


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, large clutches. Great to hear! And thanks, you're very generous. A 60gal is what Im upgrading them to and with hope and a suitable tank (these campana seem to love to have much plant cover) I'll be able to offer you tads of mine haha


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

fighting individuals (approx same size, interesting) seem to be a pair it looks! Found eggs today. Though I assume they've been there longer, I am going to wait to ensure the male has fertilized and pull tomorrow.


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

SutorS said:


> fighting individuals (approx same size, interesting) seem to be a pair it looks! Found eggs today. Though I assume they've been there longer, I am going to wait to ensure the male has fertilized and pull tomorrow.


Nice and congrats. Hopefully they are fertilized, but if not they will get it down soon. Mine took 5-6 clutches before they were being fertilized properly. I like the campana morph so if you want to get a trade going for froglets in a 4-5 months let me know.


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Courting photo. Was going to sell this group but decided against it.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Those are beautiful frogs! Glad you didn't sell them, unless you were going to sell them to me.


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you!!!

These guys have been busy


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

that petri dish is unreal! Fantastic eggs, congrats


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

thanks, they are going to another dendroboard member depending on development.


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

very cool! I hope my campana get going that well! Do you hear yours frequently calling or do you just find eggs?


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

I hear them calling from time to time; mostly when im paying them attention.


----------

